# Best vehicle for work?



## 480sparky

There is no such thing.


----------



## Bulldog1

I have had vans and service body trucks. For the type of work we do vans work best.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I've had vans, pickups, and service bodies. I prefer 1 ton vans


----------



## Southeast Power

Bagels said:


> Best all around vehicle for commercial or residential electricians. Truck SUV or van. Looking into getting a new vehicle for home as well as work.


If you like cargo vans, go here and look at post#14:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/cargo-van-setup-32699/

Its one of the most BAMF setups I have seen..:thumbsup:


----------



## Powersource

Van for sure. I did the truck,small van and a enclosed trailer behind a truck. The one ton van is the best way so far. Wondered how a box truck might work out though.


----------



## 480sparky

I'm thinking of putting in an offer on this.


----------



## Southeast Power

I crawled into vans for 20 years and then found out about these and never looked back:


----------



## BBQ

Bagels said:


> Best all around vehicle for commercial or residential electricians. Truck SUV or van. Looking into getting a new vehicle for home as well as work.


Blue ones.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

jrannis said:


> I crawled into vans for 20 years and then found out about these and never looked back:



How many *Gallons to the Mile* does that get.


----------



## 480sparky

BBQ said:


> Blue ones.


Yes. Blue ones. They don't run over lot lighting. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky

For me, a Yukon or Tahoe, I dislike my van, too noisey, too cold, poor in traffic, also want something that will protect me in a crash.


----------



## mrmike

Vans were not for me-too hard to get in & out of the back & hard on the knees & back. I was always dis-organized, and always had things in the center that I had to move to get to the shelves. 
Bought a one ton with Utility box and would never go back !!! Walk over to it open the compartment and grab what I need !!!:thumbup:


----------



## amptech

Knew a sparky once who worked out of a 1969 Chevy 63 cap. school bus. Tons of storage space and his 28' extension ladder was always dry.


----------



## chewy

Volvo Laplander. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150

amptech said:


> Knew a sparky once who worked out of a 1969 Chevy 63 cap. school bus. Tons of storage space and his 28' extension ladder was always dry.


HAHA thats pretty cool.... but some of the streets I have to deal with, that would be impossible.


----------



## B4T

Ford E250 van.. most versatile and the cost is reasonable compared to some of the service trucks that cost almost twice as much..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical




----------



## Cletis

*this*

this one is best. 8 cylinder


----------



## 480sparky

Cletis said:


> this one is best. 8 cylinder


How can I go through the drive-thru at Mickey D's with that?


----------



## Acadian9

Vans are the way to go. If you do, you know what to do.


----------



## electricalwiz

Cletis said:


> this one is best. 8 cylinder


that is exactly what I have, and would never go back to a van or utility truck


----------



## electricmanscott

The op is in Florida so I'd look for something that cools easily. A van would not be it. The Utility body van posted would be ideal. Best of both worlds. Same size as a van more or less, and the versatility of a utility body. Worth every penny.


Not sure where in Florida you are but Knapheide will be at the Builders Show in February

Check these out.. http://www.knapheide.com/product/kuv-bodies/gallery

International Builders Show
Orlando, FL
February 8th-11th, 2012
Knapheide will be displaying a KUV129SHK on a Ford E-350 cutaway chassis in the Ford Booth and a KUV129SHK on a GM 3500 cutaway chassis in the GM Booth.


----------



## 480sparky

Vans & heat/cool....... there is such a thing as a headache wall.:whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott

Something like this could also fit the kids AND ride 100 times better than a van based vehicle. 


More of those here.. http://www.knapheide.com/product/kuvcc-bodies/gallery/


----------



## electricmanscott

480sparky said:


> Vans & heat/cool....... there is such a thing as a headache wall.:whistling2:


Really?? No ****. 




480sparky said:


> How can I go through the drive-thru at Mickey D's with that?



There are such things as legs. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky

electricmanscott said:


> .......There are such things as legs. :whistling2:


Hey, if you're too lazy to crawl around in a van, you're too lazy to go in and order at the counter. :laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2

I did the van thing for many yrs with my old boss. I opted for a trailer, tow it to the job and leave it or tow it back home. I can carry far more tools and supplies which is a must for around here. Besides the local hardware the suppliers are 35 miles away. I do not have to listen to the rattle of tools, vehicle is always warm, no crawling around, no climbing up into it, and everything is under cover.

I have been looking into a box truck with a man door on the side and a lift gate. This may be my next vehicle purchase.


----------



## woodchuck2

This is what i am thinking to buy next. Noise is all behind you, warm little cab, gutless so good in snow yet decent fuel mileage, side man door for easy access, lift gate in the rear for generators and such, enough room so you can line it with shelves, a work bench and carry most any ladder inside.


----------



## Bagels

Has anyone ever pimped out an SUV for their job?


----------



## backstay

I use a pickup with a cap and pull a trailer. The down side is the state requires a daily safety log and medical card because the combined weight is over 10,000 pounds. The commercial unit of the state patrol, sets up check points and pulls you in for an hour of fun and fines.


----------



## Southeast Power

Dennis Alwon said:


> How many *Gallons to the Mile* does that get.


About 14 around town and just under 20 on the highway


----------



## Southeast Power

electricmanscott said:


> Something like this could also fit the kids AND ride 100 times better than a van based vehicle.
> 
> 
> More of those here.. http://www.knapheide.com/product/kuvcc-bodies/gallery/


Nice unless you ever need to carry any ladders or conduit


----------



## Amish Electrician

OK, it's time for a reality check.

MOST of us need to get our trucks into parking lots, alleys, and other areas. We don't want something that needs three counties for a turning radius.

We do carry ladders and pipe- and are a bit stressed by the usual eight foot bed limits of most pick-ups and even van beds. Whatever you get, it looks like a top rack is also on the list.

One of my customers was the local 'handicapped' bus company. It's amazing how many buildings have awnings, overhangs, and signs that they manage to hit with the tops of their little busses. So, height is an issue. Add a ladder rack to a 4WD pick-up, and you need to be real careful where you go. 

A vehicle for both home and work use? OK, I understand that money is tight ... but you are really limited. You will be constantly loading / unloading all your stuff. Also, at 8mpg and $4/gallon, gas gets expensive. I think you need to reconsider; you're much better served if you have an 'econobox' car as well as a truck.

Let's put things in perspective, using real numbers:
In the past two years, I have driven about 25000 personal miles. I also, two years ago, bought a NEW Scion, for which I have (so far) paid about $6000. This car is getting me about 34 mpg.

My work truck is like the white one pictured above, only without the crew cab. A GMC Sierra 3500, and it gets just over 8 mpg. Looking only at my 'personal' miles ....

I have paid $6000 for the car, and spent $2300 on gas (assume $3/gal). That's for a total expense of $8300.

Had I not bought the car, and used the truck for those same personal miles .... my gas expense would have been over $9000. 

So, you can say that buying the car has actually saved me $700. That's like $1/day.

You should do your own numbers to make your own decision.


----------



## Acadian9

Amish Electrician said:


> Also, at 8mpg and $4/gallon, gas gets expensive.


$4 a gallon? I'd love to pay that lol. I filled up my Ranger today @ $122.9/L today which comes to about $4.65/gallon lol.  taxes!


----------



## 480sparky

Acadian9 said:


> $4 a gallon? I'd love to pay that lol. I filled up my Ranger today @ $122.9/L today which comes to about $4.65/gallon lol.  taxes!



US or Canadian? :001_huh:


----------



## Acadian9

480sparky said:


> US or Canadian? :001_huh:


Canadian. Even though it'll cost me $1.02 per USD, it's still within a few cents difference.


----------



## Amish Electrician

Sorry ... I did everything I could to 'load' my math in favor of just having one vehicle .... and I still came up with the separate car paying for itself- and then some!

As I write, I'm looking out at a parking lot filled with large 'vanity' pick-up trucks. Most of these guys drive 50 miles or so to work, every day. The simple math is .... a small car pays.


----------



## brian john

480sparky said:


> How can I go through the drive-thru at Mickey D's with that?


There is no reason you can’t.....If you want a convertible.


----------



## 480sparky

brian john said:


> There is no reason you can’t.....If you want a convertible.



I suspect there'd be more damage done to the building. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky

Bagels said:


> Has anyone ever pimped out an SUV for their job?


Around here the Boarder Patrol technical folks have Tohoes. They have a prisoner divider behind the front seats to keep the driver from getting crushed from all the stuff in the back in the event of rollover/accident. They removed the rear seats and have lots of dry storage space. The two rear doors and the back hatch for access.


----------



## electricmanscott

jrannis said:


> Nice unless you ever need to carry any ladders or conduit


False


----------



## retiredsparktech

brian john said:


> There is no reason you can’t.....If you want a convertible.


Between the hours of 11:45 AM and 1:30 PM, I never go through the drive thru. There's an unbelievable line formed. I park my car and go inside. That particular location, is really hot.


----------



## stuiec

woodchuck2 said:


> This is what i am thinking to buy next. *Noise is all* *behind you*, warm little cab, gutless so good in snow yet decent fuel mileage, side man door for easy access, lift gate in the rear for generators and such, enough room so you can line it with shelves, a work bench and carry most any ladder inside.


 
um, you do know where the engine in this vehicle is right?:whistling2:


----------



## Ampere

I do commercial/industrial work.. I use a 4 wheel drive Chevrolet Avalanche.


----------



## randomkiller

I don't truly believ that there is an one vehicle that is best for work/home use. That said, one of the guys I work with that has a side business uses a mini van and trailers. The van is set up for tools/light service then he has a "rough in wiring" trailer
and a basics trailer for service changes/generator/ conduit jobs.


----------



## Southeast Power

electricmanscott said:


> False


OK, 6' ladder, cut conduit in half.. Done!


----------



## electricmanscott

jrannis said:


> OK, 6' ladder, cut conduit in half.. Done!


If you say so. I get it, you don't like the truck.


----------



## woodchuck2

stuiec said:


> um, you do know where the engine in this vehicle is right?:whistling2:


I mean noise like EMT rattling around or the whole load bouncing when hitting a frost heave. Some sound deadener will take care of most engine noise in a cab over.


----------



## 480sparky

Lemme see if I got this straight.

You guys go to a job site where there's cranes, Skytracks, Lulls, skid-steers, jackhammers, lifts, hammer drills, 45 radios playing 45 different stations.... gawd knows what else:

And you complain about parts rattling around in the truck?


----------



## kbsparky

Acadian9 said:


> $4 a gallon? I'd love to pay that lol. I filled up my Ranger today @ $122.9/L today which comes to about $4.65/gallon lol.  taxes!


Ever snuck across the border just to fill `er up?

I know that the border crossing in Detroit has a tax-free gas station right at the US-Canadian bridge. Fill `er up there cheep!!


----------



## RobRoy

I love working out of this truck. Old blue is my personal vehicle.


----------



## captkirk

OMG having a vehicle that can carry kids would be tits.... No way in my van.. that would make my life real smooth two days a week...


----------



## mnelectrician

480sparky said:


> Lemme see if I got this straight.
> 
> You guys go to a job site where there's cranes, Skytracks, Lulls, skid-steers, jackhammers, lifts, hammer drills, 45 radios playing 45 different stations.... gawd knows what else:
> 
> And you complain about parts rattling around in the truck?


That's peoples peace and quiet time. Lol


----------



## jackson26

I think, van is one of the best vehicle. It is most attractive and very reasonable compared to other vehicles. And also it works great.


----------



## RobRoy

Saw this today. It's van like.


----------

